# 50hp tiller on my 1648..... Reasonability?



## LFTDJEEP426 (Jul 12, 2011)

I found a 1993 Johnson VRO 50 with a tiller that a neighbor has that he said he would sell me for $300!!! I know it's a little overkill but if I get the transom extra reinforcement and take it easy on the throttle it'll work right? It's a sturdy boat with decking (weight)..... It's a long shaft though, might make a jack plate (makes it worse I know).....

BUT HOW COOL WOULD A 50 BE ON HER!!!!!

Check the link in my signature for my boat. 

Your thoughts?


----------



## BONZAI (Jul 12, 2011)

For $300 you cant go wrong. Worst case is to buy another cart to fit that horse. :lol:


----------



## MDFisherman57 (Jul 12, 2011)

Does the capacity plate say it can hold the motor? Because if it doesn't most states will fine you for having a heavier motor on a boat made for less.


----------



## LFTDJEEP426 (Jul 12, 2011)

There is no plate on the boat it's "home made"..... It'll handle the weight because the mud motor I have on it weighs 170lbs.... It's the power that would be the 'sinker'! 

Honestly what are you guys thinking?


----------



## reedjj (Jul 12, 2011)

I would say go for it! 

The Tracker 1648 is rated for 50hp. And they are talking about a newer heavier 4 stroke 50hp. I am guessing this is built a little stronger than the Tracker since its homemade and was built to hold a heavy mud motor???? So you should be fine!

It's gonna be quick though. At least till you get used to it, then you will want to go even faster.


----------



## LFTDJEEP426 (Jul 12, 2011)

Reedy, how fast did you say your Jon went on your thread? I wonder how a flat Jon handles speed..... I'd bet that 50 would go 50! Lol that's slow in my bowrider but prolly scary in a John. My boat says home made on the title but it is a lundau. I just have a mud motor on it.


----------



## chavist93 (Jul 12, 2011)

I wouldn't do it, especially on a rivited boat. Even though it may be similar in weight to your mud motor, there is a huge difference in balance. One is mounted directly over the transom and the other is hanging off the back. If you have to use a jack plate that will make it even worse.


----------



## FishinsMyLife (Jul 12, 2011)

I'd go for it. Plenty of duck hunters on a local board run similar setups.


----------



## fastcajun (Jul 13, 2011)

a mud motor will cause more stress a fatigue than an outboard, i say go for it. plenty of guys down here are running 1648 with 90hp and havent had any sink yet, we're hard on em too


----------



## flatboat (Jul 13, 2011)

i have a 40 3 cyld merc thats been tweeked on a 16x46 . not an issue . runs bout 40 with half of bass pro in it .. go for it. atlas just came out with a new jack plate for small motors rated for 75 w/5 inches of travel and 4 inches of setback , only 23 lbs , it ain't cheap but it's sweet


----------



## hkmp5s (Jul 13, 2011)

I think that motor weights about 185 lbs. I'm betting it will run about 38 to 42 MPH with the right prop.


----------



## LFTDJEEP426 (Jul 13, 2011)

Is this the jack-plate you are talking about: https://www.google.com/products/catalog?hl=en&q=JP-4FA&um=1&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.&biw=1920&bih=1075&ie=UTF-8&tbm=shop&cid=12886628096688729612&sa=X&ei=VIQdTvvnOoqcgQe0vpDrCQ&ved=0CE4Q8wIwAA

How does the "Flat" bottom handle at speeds of 40mph?


----------



## linehand (Jul 13, 2011)

I'd at least try it. If you think it's sketchy sell it and make a few bucks. I have a 50 short shaft on a 1449 and would like a little more.


----------



## LFTDJEEP426 (Jul 13, 2011)

Does anyone know the dimensions of this? 







There are a couple of aluminum places around here that I could probably just buy the channel and drill it myself and save some bucks. TH Marine's website says it's 3/8" thick but can't find anywhere online that gives the dimensions.


----------



## reedjj (Jul 13, 2011)

LFTDJEEP426 said:


> Reedy, how fast did you say your Jon went on your thread? I wonder how a flat Jon handles speed..... I'd bet that 50 would go 50! Lol that's slow in my bowrider but prolly scary in a John. My boat says home made on the title but it is a lundau. I just have a mud motor on it.



My 1542 runs 31mph WOT with just me or , with 2 people, dog, full cooler, and an extra battery. No where near too fast or dangerous by any means. 

I probably have about 150 lbs worth of floor, front deck, batteries, cooler and full tank of gas. With me and the ole'lady in it handles like a race car at up to 26mph. leans in the turns and carves like a ski boat. From 27mph on up it will slide a little if you want it to in tight turns at WOT. When it starts to slide I just cut back on the throttle untill it grabs again and put the hammer back down. The extra weight in the boat actually makes it more stable and helps with the handling. 

If I am by myself and have no gear and only 1 battery It will slide all over the place. I can even spin it out like a jet ski if I want.

If I had a 20 inch transom I wouldn't think twice about putting a 40hp on it. 

Like I said earlier the Tracker is rated for 50hp and they are known for not building the toughest boats on the planet. That Landau is probably built like a tank (my 06 Landau was). Slap that 50 horse on there and don't think twice about it.


----------



## Zum (Jul 13, 2011)

Theres nobody up this way checking for hp recommendations and giving out tickets.
Insurance is not an issue for me either.
I guess I'm saying,at that price I'd buy it forsure.
You can tell if it's to big when you hang it.
If it feels crazy,it probably is...be safe.


----------



## reedjj (Jul 13, 2011)

reedjj said:


> LFTDJEEP426 said:
> 
> 
> > Reedy, how fast did you say your Jon went on your thread? I wonder how a flat Jon handles speed..... I'd bet that 50 would go 50! Lol that's slow in my bowrider but prolly scary in a John. My boat says home made on the title but it is a lundau. I just have a mud motor on it.
> ...



Correction...My 1996 Astro (landau) not 2006..... was built like a tank.


----------

